
  Branchr Advertising Acquires Online Collaboration Software Maker Atomplan  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/26/branchr-advertising-acquires-crm-tool-atomplan/
======
swombat
Worth pointing out that this is Mark Bao's company, and that Mark Bao is a
regular here.

------
sgrove
Wow, a very nice accomplishment for any age, but especially at 17.
Congratulations Mark - this mean you're going out to NYC?

------
aditya
Congrats Mark :-)

